# [gelöst] Abweichung von Installationsplan

## henrynick

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich ein Problem mit Installationen, die von der Norm abweichen   :Confused: 

Auf ein Notebook mit Windows soll eine Gentooinstallation als Dualboot drauf.

 Die Platte ist aufgeteilt:

hda1   Windows   60   GB

hda2   Swap         512 KB 

hda3   root            10  GB

hda4   home         50  GB

Gemountet habe ich wie folgt:

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo/home

Kann man das so durchlaufen lassen? Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?   :Question: 

Die Gentooinstallation soll als Arbeitsinstallation laufen, sprich nichts Aufregendes:

Emails abrufen, im Internet surfen, Netzwerkscanning für den Arbeitsplatz, vielleicht

mal ne CD hören oder eine DVD abspielen ...

Gibts dazu ne Aussage von jemanden über den Status 'apprentice'   :Confused:  Oder 

nen Tipp zu einen Thread, der das Thema schon ausführlich behandelt?

----------

## Necoro

Ich sehe da gerade kein Problem ... was weicht denn da "von der Norm ab"?

----------

## Max Steel

Außer der Tatsache das du keine eigene boot-partition nutzt/nutzen möchtest sehe ich dafür keine Probleme.

Sobald du alle Partitionen richtig eingemountet hast und die tar-files entpackt hast ist eh alles gleich.

Also genau genommen gibt es keine Norm.

----------

## henrynick

... du weißt schon - nicht so wie im Handbuch   :Embarassed: 

Manchmal traue ich mir dann selber nicht mehr über den Weg ...

Das mit der boot-Partition habe ich auch überlegt, Die Frage ist,

ist das bei einem Dualboot erforderlich oder von Nutzen?

----------

## Max Steel

Ach das macht ehrlich garnichts, ein bisschen andere PArtitionierung oder sowas ist überhaupt nicht schädlich, ich machs mittlerweile so das ich nach der make.conf anpassung und co erstmal die toolchain 2x neubau (emerge -a gcc glibc libtool && emerge -e system) und danach erst weiterbau, allerdings alles auf einmal und die Einstellungen nebenher.

Und das Partitionsschema ist sowieso nicht mehr nach Vorschlag.

Also du bist komplett offen in der Gestaltung deines/des von dir administrierten Systems.

----------

## henrynick

... dann sag ich mal Danke und mach weiter. Wieder was gelernt   :Smile: 

Schönen Abend noch

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *henrynick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hda1   Windows   60   GB
> 
> hda2   Swap         512 KB 
> ...

 

10gb für root find ich etwas wenig, 15 gb ist meistens schon _sehr_ knapp, je nachdem was man alles installieren möchte

512kb für swap war hoffentlich ein vertipper   :Laughing: 

----------

## henrynick

Das war wirklich ein Vertipper - 512 MB sind angelegt. 

Was die Platzverteilung betrifft:

Wenn ich bloß einen User anlegen werde, kann ich doch Home relativ kurz halten?!

20 GB sollten reichen? Den Rest dann auf root verteilen ...? Oder reichen 20 GB

für root auch für größere 'Installationsorgien' ...

----------

